# Learning from Youtube?



## tmbrig (Sep 18, 2013)

Recently, there was a Miss America competition in which one of the competitors learned Nessun dorma from youtube. What do you think of this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

I think that when we all feel embarrassed at watching any 'Miss This or That' shows featuring young women in a variety of garments but most particularly near nude bikinis, we will have taken a major evolutionary step.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

This is no different than from learning it by singing along with any recording -- that is not learning it, of course, but more "learning to mimic."

Very Very little value in it vs. taking lessons and instead once in a while learning via listening for nuance, specific technique, and different interpretations -- that has real value, the other, little or none.


----------



## WesleyKnust (Sep 19, 2013)

Also, she only did it because they wouldn't let her do archery. She isn't a singer, and you could tell that the high notes were hurting her voice. Not to mention the fact that she does not speak the language it was in, nor was she using proper technique, breathing, etc.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

WesleyKnust said:


> Also, she only did it because they wouldn't let her do archery. She isn't a singer, and you could tell that the high notes were hurting her voice. Not to mention the fact that she does not speak the language it was in, nor was she using proper technique, breathing, etc.


Worser and worser


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

If you can't admire the female body or have to feel shame or embarrassment when one is presented you are either queer or a raving feminist, that she was required to do something that she was not capable of doing suggests that the organisers have been taken over by the femenazis. for god's sake get a life.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Andante said:


> If you can't admire the female body or have to feel shame or embarrassment when one is presented you are either queer or a raving feminist, that she was required to do something that she was not capable of doing suggests that the organisers have been taken over by the femenazis. for god's sake get a life.


This is just so wrong and inflammatory on so many levels it is beyond funny or pathetic.

I would think a "feminazi" as you charmingly put it, would allow a talent in a women's beauty show to be operating an earth-mover while topless, or anything the opposite of asking you to throw down your tools or weapons and instead, sing!

The gay thing is also whack, offensive to some (I'd rather have anyone be able to freely announce they are a *******, throwback, racist, whatever -- then you know exactly who and moreover _what_ you are dealing with) and has nothing to do with the more general fact that it is the prudes of all stripes who are the ones with serious unease about any body exposure.

Throw the whole thing into perspective!

Are there any male handsome contests?

At any rate, apart from the gratuitous talent segments and any other part than just "how they look." no matter how much you might like to look, there is something cattle show / slave-auction-like about these affairs. The beauty pageants for little girls are downright egregious, near obscene.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Ha! I was not aware that tenors are allowed to compete in Miss America (having horrible visions of Pavarotti in a bikini).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Ha! I was not aware that tenors are allowed to compete in Miss America (having horrible visions of Pavarotti in a bikini).


To quote Toscanini: "There are three levels of intelligence: 'stupido', 'stupidissimo', and 'tenore'."


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> Ha! I was not aware that tenors are allowed to compete in Miss America (having horrible visions of Pavarotti in a bikini).


Only the occasional true contralto -- never fear.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> To quote Toscanini: "There are three levels of intelligence: 'stupido', 'stupidissimo', and 'tenore'."


To paraphrase and widen the range of the targets of this Anna Russell quip, "of course the conductor and orchestra will wait for whatever you do, dear. You are a wonderful singer because you have resonance where your brains ought to be."


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

PetrB said:


> This is just so wrong and inflammatory on so many levels it is beyond funny or pathetic.
> 
> I would think a "feminazi" as you charmingly put it, would allow a talent in a women's beauty show to be driving an earth-mover,


I do not know what you mean please elucidate


> The gay thing is also whack, offensive to some (I'd rather have anyone be able to freely announce they are a *******, throwback, racist, whatever -- then you know exactly who and moreover _what_ you are dealing with) and has nothing to do with the more general fact that it is the prudes of all stripes who are the ones with serious unease about any body exposure.


Hold on Neddy who mentioned "Gay thing"?


> Throw the whole thing into perspective!
> 
> Are there any male handsome contests?


 Yes! and btw I see you have been busy editing your original remarks.


> At any rate, apart from the gratuitous talent segments and any other part than just "how they look." no matter how much you might like to look, there is something cattle show / slave-auction-like about these affairs.


You find the female body offensive and slave like?? Then I suggest that you have a problem. a contest to find the most beautiful woman has nothing wrong with it, you should get out more


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Andante said:


> I do not know what you mean please elucidate Hold on Neddy who mentioned "Gay thing"? Yes! and btw I see you have been busy editing your original remarks.
> You find the female body offensive and slave like?? Then I suggest that you have a problem. a contest to find the most beautiful woman has nothing wrong with it, you should get out more


This, again, is what you wrote:
*"If you can't admire the female body or have to feel shame or embarrassment when one is presented you are either queer or a raving feminist, that she was required to do something that she was not capable of doing suggests that the organisers have been taken over by the femenazis. for god's sake get a life."*

The last I heard, queer means 'gay' homosexual, etc.

I cannot help you in fundamental reading skills, as in extracting pretty clear meaning from something clearly said. I can only recommend you re-read your post and then my post, as many times as necessary.

P.s. in that edit, I added the word 'Topless' and changed "drive" to "operate." that was all.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

OK guys hold your horses. Can we all calm down please.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> OK guys hold your horses. Can we all calm down please.


We're just so...excitable. There's no denying Mother Nature!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> We're just so...excitable. There's no denying Mother Nature!


"I'm talking babes, here, dude!." (accompanied by crude animal sounds) 
O.K. obligatory guy thing out of the way now 

*-- yeah, the OP is about "learning to sing" (quotes deliberate) by singing along with youtube clips, beauty contests coincidental to that point.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

PetrB said:


> This, again, is what you wrote:
> *"If you can't admire the female body or have to feel shame or embarrassment when one is presented you are either queer or a raving feminist, that she was required to do something that she was not capable of doing suggests that the organisers have been taken over by the femenazis. for god's sake get a life."*
> 
> The last I heard, queer means 'gay' homosexual, etc.


I put Queer not a Queer, Queer as in peculiar or strange in other words not normal (for a male) where I come from the word for homo is now gay it was something else but you may be offended if I used it


> I cannot help you in fundamental reading skills, as in extracting pretty clear meaning from something clearly said. I can only recommend you re-read your post and then my post, as many times as necessary.


I do not have problems with posts that are lucid even if the grammar is wrong (and I am a big murderer of English grammar) but a confused post such as yours is not at all clear which is why I asked for clarification, but if you would rather ignore it that is fine.


> P.s. in that edit, I added the word 'Topless' and changed "drive" to "operate." that was all.


I have copied your original post and as you can see the changes that you made were considerably more than the three words that you have admitted to so in fact you have lied.

*Your Original post was quote:*_This is just so wrong and inflammatory on so many levels it is beyond funny or pathetic.

I would think a "feminazi" as you charmingly put it, would allow a talent in a women's beauty show to be driving an earth-mover.

The gay thing is whack, offensive to some (I'd rather have anyone be able to freely announce they are a *******, throwback, racist, whatever -- then you know exactly who and moreover what you are dealing with) and has nothing to do with the more general fact that it is the prudes of all stripes who are the ones with serious unease about any body exposure.

Throw the whole thing in perspective! Are there any male beauty contests? At any rate, apart from the gratuitous talent segments and any other part than just "how they look." no matter how much you might like to look, there is something cattle show / slave-auction-like about these affairs._

You remarked on my original post in an energetic response but in fact have said nothing????


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sent you a PM, since we are both completely off topic in this thread.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> OK guys hold your horses. Can we all calm down please.


I find it difficult to believe that members are getting into a state over this subject.
Mind you Burning Desire may turn up at any moment and then what ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

OK I will get back on topic so, as only a couple seem to have problems with beauty contests it only leaves the learning of a tune by ear which is perfectly legitimate if you cant read music not really a lot more to say.
*@PertB* saw you had sent PM will reply later.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

I somewhat agree with Andante, its like by forcing beautiful girls to perform they feel like they have to 'prove' that it is possible to be beautiful_ and _intelligent/talented, which everyone should know by now. One's talent is not more impressive because they're also beautiful, that's a stupid way of thinking. Its a contest about the 'best looking' not 'best polymath'.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

I would rather be with a beautiful woman than an intelligent woman as I like to feel (sorry) superior. Oh dear here I go again obsessed with good looking woman, the evolution thingy keeps kicking in.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Andante said:


> I would rather be with a beautiful woman than an intelligent woman as I like to feel (sorry) superior. Oh dear here I go again obsessed with good looking woman, the evolution thingy keeps kicking in.


You must have pretty low self esteem then.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

Piwikiwi said:


> You must have pretty low self esteem then.


How do you arrive at that KiwiPiwi??


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Andante said:


> How do you arrive at that KiwiPiwi??


Why would feel the need to be superior over someone when you are comfortable with your own abilities, intelligence, with the way you look etc?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

Piwikiwi said:


> Why would feel the need to be superior over someone when you are comfortable with your own abilities, intelligence, with the way you look etc?


You are assuming that I am comfortable with my present situation but I strive for perfection I want to be the best that I can be, don't you?? and a clever intelligent woman makes me realise how far I have to go.


----------



## Fermat (Jul 26, 2013)

I know nothing about this situation, but based on what people are saying here, it seems like she was planning on doing something else and got told no kind of late in the game, so she probably did what she had to do given the circumstances. That doesn't make it a good thing in general. Real lessons are very important, especially when you're just getting started, because they teach you proper technique and develop healthy habits. Someone mentioned that she was straining to hit certain notes. Not good at all.

Oh, and I have a huge problem with child beauty pageants, and I realize that many ladies who participate in the older pageants got their start at that age, but the adult version on its own doesn't bother me that much. Pageants are incredibly silly, but I can't get that worked up about them.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Andante said:


> You are assuming that I am comfortable with my present situation but I strive for perfection I want to be the best that I can be, don't you??


My own philosophy is suggested by Shakespeare: "Some are born mediocre, some achieve mediocrity, and some have mediocrity thrust upon them."


----------



## AegnorWildcat (Sep 4, 2013)

My voice teacher yells at me when I listen to recordings of songs I'm working on. She says I pick up on and repeat the mistakes that they made.

I think she would have been better off getting a voice teacher to teach her the song, but I'm not sure if it really matters that much for a beauty pageant.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

KenOC said:


> My own philosophy is suggested by Shakespeare: "Some are born mediocre, some achieve mediocrity, and some have mediocrity thrust upon them."


Oh that is so deep so now I have to work it out thanks a bundle Ken on second thoughts are you female ?


----------

